# Stephen Albert



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

My wife and I attended a performance of _Rivering Waters_. This is a stand alone work composed of the 1st & 4th movements of Albert's _Symphony No. 1 'River Run'_. Hugh Wolff was conducting the National Symphony. In spite of its contemporary nature it appears that most of the audience had a positive reaction to the work. My wife and I were familiar with the music because we have two recordings of it. Link to the program notes: http://www.kennedy-center.org/calendar/?fuseaction=composition&composition_id=5057

Along with the Albert, the orchestra performed the Chopin _Piano Concerto No. 2_ with Emanuel Ax, piano and a spectaculor peformance of the Dvorak _Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76_.


----------

